# couldn’t refresh the connection



## JoePeri (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there,
when trying to refresh the PowerPivot table I'm getting this error message 
"We couldn’t refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server."
I'm working on this for hours and could't figure out what's wrong.
Please help.

Joe


----------



## DWig (Apr 24, 2013)

What kind of connection is it?  Linked tables?  ODBC?  Data Market?

I had an issue like this that I resolved this morning that ended up being a problem with credentials and saved passwords.


----------

